# Thanksgiving Preps US and Canada



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Does anyone do anything very different and interesting on Thanksgiving?

I go with the basics, turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, gravy, cranberries, etc., and I'll likely stick to that, but I know some do ham, others do prime rib and I guess there's some who do shell fish.

Canadians, do you guys do pretty much the same for Thanksgiving Day or _Jour de l'Action de grâce_?


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

SurviveNthrive said:


> I go with the basics, turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, gravy, cranberries, etc., and I'll likely stick to that, but I know some do ham, others do prime rib and I guess there's some who do shell fish.


Mmmmmmmmm, sounds good! Let us know when it's ready! 

Your menu is about the same as ours, plus sweet potato casserole and pumpkin pie, which is probably part of your "etc."!


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

We have ham, potatoes, sweet potatoes, stuffing, deviled eggs, pumpkin pie, sweet potato pie, cherry pie, fruit salad, cranberry's etc. Nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Oh man, how could I forget pumpkin pie in my list!!! That would be like forgetting the turkey!


Oh, a regional thing some do here worth mentioning. They get a large king salmon and stuff it like a turkey.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Deep fried turkey, home cured ham (been curin fer two weeks now), Delicous potatoes, cornbread corn, homemade bread, sweet potatoe's an a variety a homemade pies. Anybody what leaves hungry it's be there own fault!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

All of the above sounds like our dinner but I add one more touch. I make chocolate/peanut butter ice cream. When you feel you can't eat another thing, the ice cream settles into the belly and fills up any little corners that dinner missed. 

And one other thing that is a Thanksgiving tradition; a nap after dinner.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Homegrown ham, cheesy potatoes and ton's of homemade pies. 

We have friends and family that save room for pie so thay can come by our place.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Turkey, ham, chicken, beef, deer, elk ... etc is all standard fare for Thanksgiving around in my neck of the woods .. normally with mixed vegitables / potatoes (mashed) and several kinds of pie (apple, pumpkin, rhubarb) ... if you hit the eastern / western coasts, the land-meat many times is traded in for water-meat (salmon, cod, halibut, crab, lobster) ... just whatever is local ...


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

succotash! Thanks, that's one I forgot.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Rudbagaga (Turnip) mashed with a touch of brown sugar , Brocolli cauliflower in a cheese sauce , wife does two stuffings one with mushrooms and one with out Oma says grace an we have her raw food and salmon. Dinnerr rolls slightly heated, 
Then for the homemade soup afterwards
Usually 12 - 14 people 
Oh ya almost for got bout the turkey farts for the next few days or does that just affect my household?


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Thanksgiving dinner at my house*

Well Thanksgiving is our favorite holiday and we make it a week long event.
It is the opening week of deer season and we all take the week off and everyone gets to have their favorite meal made.
Sunday (before Turkey day, sons favorite
Lasagna, salad, texas toast, Chocolate mousse pie 
Monday(granddaughters favorite)
Ham, broccoli-rice casserole, sweet potatoes, homemade rolls, Cheese cake
Tuesday(Daughters favorite)
Shrimp scampe, boiled shrimp and crab legs, linguine alfredo, salad, cheddar biscuts
Wednesday
leftovers
Thanksgiving day(my favorite)
Turkey, mashed potatoes, gravy, homemade noodles, sweet potatoe cassarole, homemade rolls, oyster dressing, corn on the cob, 7 layer salad(no peas)pumpkin pie, cheese cake, apple fritters
Friday a day of rest and leftovers
Saturday( grandsons favorite)
blackened salmon, macaroni and cheese cassarole, butter beans , salad


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

ditzyjan56 said:


> Well Thanksgiving is our favorite holiday and we make it a week long event.
> It is the opening week of deer season and we all take the week off and everyone gets to have their favorite meal made.
> Sunday (before Turkey day, sons favorite
> Lasagna, salad, texas toast, Chocolate mousse pie
> ...


Will you ADOPT me!!!!

What a great tradition for your family.:congrat::congrat:


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

Will you ADOPT me!!!!

What a great tradition for your family.
mdprepper 

Sure, come on down. There is always plenty


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

ditzyjan, I wish I'd been there today for the lasagne! YUMMY!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*TURDUCKEN!*

stuffed with fruit instead of stuffing, I make homemade stuffing in muffin pans & use some drippings so they're not too dry

we also break open at least one of each of everything we canned that year, so we realize part of the bounty we are thankful for


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

SurviveNthrive said:


> Does anyone do anything very different and interesting on Thanksgiving?
> 
> I go with the basics, turkey, mashed potatoes, stuffing, gravy, cranberries, etc., and I'll likely stick to that, but I know some do ham, others do prime rib and I guess there's some who do shell fish.
> 
> Canadians, do you guys do pretty much the same for Thanksgiving Day or _Jour de l'Action de grâce_?


A little difference, we are going to the 'Underground City' out near Blythe,Calif, that's out in the desert, and have thanksgiving with my kids and a few friends. We are going to deep-fry 2 turkeys and have all of the trimmin's. Then Fri we will take the same pots fill them with water and crab-boil seasoning and have corn, potatoes, sausage and shrimp.
Then it's off to the Black Fri sales for the girls and the boys will explore the mines and the cold war bunker.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

hey, I have some of those cold war water barrels! and the plastic liners for them


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Ummm, what's in the cans?


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Thus far, turkey, .27 a pound for big ones, .37 a pound for little ones...if you buy $25 at Albertsons.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> Ummm, what's in the cans?


probably nothing judging by how they're stacked/not stacked, they are 17.5 gallon Civil Defense Fallout Shelter Water Containers.

This is a picture of the standard 17.5 gallon shelter water container from a Civil Defense/Red Cross book on Emergency Mass Feeding. The standard shelter water container is a steel barrel that has 2 plastic liners inside and stands 22 inches tall and 16 inches in diameter. The center plastic liner is the actual water container and the outer liner is a backup liner. The liners were either tied or heat sealed closed. This method of storing water does seem a bit complicated in today's plastic container filled world but keep in mind that this was back before large plastic containers were in common use. The plastic liners did hold up fairly well though. I have seen stocks of hundreds of these drums in shelters where none of the barrels were leaking, however when the liners did leak, the steel barrels wouldn't last long before they would begin rusting. The original shelter water containers were fiberboard drums.

According to the Civil Defense Management Textbook SM-2.1.1 1967 Civil Defense had procured supplies for 63,000,000 shelter spaces. That's 12,600,000 water barrels since each barrel was to supply 5 people.










I also have some of these...










The stocking of fallout shelters began in the early 1960's when DCPA procured 165,000 tons of shelter food. The food and other supplies were granted to the States and localities, and placed in approximately 100,000 fallout shelters around the United States during the period 1962-1970. In 1969, it was decided not to renew efforts for Federal stocking when it became obvious that Congress would no longer appropriate funds for shelter supplies. In 1976, as the result of laboratory and other tests, it was established that there was a high probability that most of the cereal-based rations stored in fallout shelters had became rancid. In view of these facts, DCPA Circular 76-2, Shelter Supplies, dated September 29, 1976, was promulgated which provided the status on the cereal-based food and medicines in shelters. It authorized these stocks to be disposed of but recommended usable supplies in the medical and sanitation kits to be retained in the shelters.


----------

